# Anyone from Pa?



## LaurenC (Jun 25, 2003)

Just curious if there was anyone around me let me know!


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Yes for a bit


----------



## LexiP (Apr 29, 2003)

Hello! I am in the Allentown, PA area!Where abouts in PA are you guys?~Alexis


----------



## LaurenC (Jun 25, 2003)

LexiP- I am between Reading and Lancaster, Not to far>


----------

